# buck bomb dominant buck lure



## humblehunter22 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey guys got a question about this product and its effectiveness. Got a nice 10 I am after. Found his home range where's bedding and making scrapes and rub lines now all I need is for a chance for him to mess up in day time. The area I hunt, the rut is suppose to get fired up in two to three weeks and I'm considering using this product to try and draw ole hauss out in the day time.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 18, 2015)

*Buck Bomb*

I would spray some on his scrapes for about 2 weeks before the Rut....This will keep him in your area and he will respond better to spray when your hunting...Good Luck


----------



## obligated (Oct 20, 2015)

I have used it for cover scent when the wind was shifting.I have drove a few bucks crazy spraying their scrapes but they were small.I like Code Blue.Brought a crazy buck into my back yard last day of season with his lip curled up and not paying attention.Shot him with my old Bear Whitetail 2 bow from the second floor window.Not a trophy but he added some Chili meat to the freezer.


----------

